# fed my scorpion



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Today i went and picked up a little fuzzy mouse for my scorpion to eat. This is the first live feeding i have done for an animal other than a snake. I can say that i dont think im ever going to do it again. I know it sounds horrible but i gave the mouse to my scorpion and at first he tryed to grab it but the mouse got away, but its leg got broken and it was draggfing it around. I felt bad for the little guy so i threw it infront of the scorpion so he would kill it quicvkly. But instead of killing it quikcly it grabbed onto the mouses stmach and spine and started eating it alive! after about 5 minutes the mouse stopped moving and i thought it was dead. So i left for about and hour and came back and the mouse was struggling trying to get loose with a big chunk missing from him! the scorpion had been eating him alive the whole time. I felt horrible so i got a rock and quickly crushed the mouses head (didnt want it to suffer anymore) and it quikcly died and the scorpion ate the rest. I know it sounds like im ohrrible but i didnt want it to suffer and never knew the mouse was still alive when i left.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

timmyshultis said:


> Today i went and picked up a little fuzzy mouse for my scorpion to eat. This is the first live feeding i have done for an animal other than a snake. I can say that i dont think im ever going to do it again. I know it sounds horrible but i gave the mouse to my scorpion and at first he tryed to grab it but the mouse got away, but its leg got broken and it was draggfing it around. I felt bad for the little guy so i threw it infront of the scorpion so he would kill it quicvkly. But instead of killing it quikcly it grabbed onto the mouses stmach and spine and started eating it alive! after about 5 minutes the mouse stopped moving and i thought it was dead. So i left for about and hour and came back and the mouse was struggling trying to get loose with a big chunk missing from him! the scorpion had been eating him alive the whole time. I felt horrible so i got a rock and quickly crushed the mouses head (didnt want it to suffer anymore) and it quikcly died and the scorpion ate the rest. I know it sounds like im ohrrible but i didnt want it to suffer and never knew the mouse was still alive when i left.


That sounds horrible, but I'm not going to chide you for it...I can understand the appeal of trying live foods and I'm glad that, given the events that took place, you did the right thing by the mouse.

Here's a big problem with live feeding rodents to arthropods--there's a good chance that the arthropod might be killed in the process. Keep an eye on your scorpion for any injuries that may have been incurred in this event.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

yea i am aware of the danger so i got a fuzzy mouse (still a baby but with hair) it was very small and its head did not even get close to the scorpion.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> Today i went and picked up a little fuzzy mouse for my scorpion to eat. This is the first live feeding i have done for an animal other than a snake. I can say that i dont think im ever going to do it again. I know it sounds horrible but i gave the mouse to my scorpion and at first he tryed to grab it but the mouse got away, but its leg got broken and it was draggfing it around. I felt bad for the little guy so i threw it infront of the scorpion so he would kill it quicvkly. But instead of killing it quikcly it grabbed onto the mouses stmach and spine and started eating it alive! after about 5 minutes the mouse stopped moving and i thought it was dead. So i left for about and hour and came back and the mouse was struggling trying to get loose with a big chunk missing from him! the scorpion had been eating him alive the whole time. I felt horrible so i got a rock and quickly crushed the mouses head (didnt want it to suffer anymore) and it quikcly died and the scorpion ate the rest. I know it sounds like im ohrrible but i didnt want it to suffer and never knew the mouse was still alive when i left.


That sounds horrible, but I'm not going to chide you for it...I can understand the appeal of trying live foods and I'm glad that, given the events that took place, you did the right thing by the mouse.

Here's a big problem with live feeding rodents to arthropods--there's a good chance that the arthropod might be killed in the process. Keep an eye on your scorpion for any injuries that may have been incurred in this event.
[/quote]

are you telling me that a fuzzy could kill a scorpion??? ha- reminds me of the time i had my baby albino kingsnake try to take down a fuzzy a lil too big for him... i ended up having to cut his legs off while the mouse was in the snakes mouth!!! crazy story tho im hoping to never have to do it again


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Haha.
This sounds kind of funny, but I imagine that watching it I would feel otherwise.
Atleast you learned your lesson.


----------



## awfraser (May 13, 2006)

sounds pretty brutal. but in the end you did a good deed


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

What kind of scorp u got?? If its an emp Im not sure if it could kill a mouse if it stung it or not.

Ive never fed my fattail anything other than mealworms or crickets but I know it could kill a mouse 
very very quickly with a sting. An adult human would only live for about 2 hours if stung..


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

yea its an emp. Yea i know it couldn't kill a mouse with its sting, but its claws are very powerful and once the scorpion got a hold it had no chance. I didnt get any pictures unfortuatly i dont have a digi.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

that sucks dude.....atleast u had a n sxperience that taught u something

that sucks dude.....atleast u had a n sxperience that taught u something


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

thats sick


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

hea its ok ithappens in the wild and it isn that bad as long as ur scorpion isnt hurt


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Brutality at its finest


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

hehe that sounds cool cant wait till i get a scorp i am deff gunna try live feeding,
mouse vs scorp death match.

think ill try a live feed with my kingsnake also now.


----------

